# zamarla dziewczyna



## vbergen

Hello. Please help with this phrase:
"*Pierwsza o moich planach dowiedziala sie Anna... zamarla dziewczyna... a mama odniej odrazu zaczela sie smiac... nie zdajac sobie sprawy z tego ze mysle o tym powaznie*..." 

I don't unterstand at all  it is about a girl and a mother?
Please help


----------



## word_up

Hello, 
this is not 100% grammatically correct. The sense is also ambiguous.

I understand that:
Anna was the first to know about my plans.
A girl (Anna?) froze still.
A mother (od niej makes no sense here, maybe it should be "her mother") began to laugh immediately, not realizing that I think of it seriously.


----------



## candy-man

vbergen said:


> Hello. Please help with this phrase:
> "*Pierwsza o moich planach dowiedziala sie Anna... zamarla dziewczyna... a mama odniej odrazu zaczela sie smiac... nie zdajac sobie sprawy z tego ze mysle o tym powaznie*..."
> 
> I don't unterstand at all  it is about a girl and a mother?
> Please help


 

It was Ann who was the first to find out about my plans... the ones of the dead girl...and her mother instantly started to laugh at her...she didn´t realize,however, that I was seriously thinking about it.

A ver, hay unas cuantas imprecisiones,por lo que es difícil comprender lo que has querido decir.

Ana fue la primera en enterarse de mis planes...los de la chica muerta...y su madre se echó a reír de ella al instante ya que no se daba cuenta de que yo pensara en eso en serio.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

candy-man said:


> the ones of the *dead girl*...
> 
> los de la *chica muerta*...



_Zamarła_ != _zmarła_. It certainly doesn't mean a dead girl.


----------



## Agi

I have one question is Anna a dead person or there is another dead girl in the "air" ?
I would think that Anna is dead in this sentence but it so ambigiuous that I couldn't tell for sure


----------



## word_up

It's "zamarła" not "zmarła" so I think there's no sense in arguing that she is dead.
It could be a mispelled word, but then would you think that she *literally*"dropped dead/died instantly" the moment she heard the news? 
I'd say that's a ridiculous idea...


> Zamarła != zmarła. It certainly doesn't mean a dead girl.


And that's it.


----------



## Agi

Your totally right.
I just haven't noticed that there is an extra "a" .


----------



## scarlett_wilk

vbergen said:


> "*Pierwsza o moich planach dowiedziala sie Anna... zamarla dziewczyna... a mama odniej odrazu zaczela sie smiac... nie zdajac sobie sprawy z tego ze mysle o tym powaznie*..."



I would say something like that:
    Anna was first to know about my plans and she got petrified. She told about them her mother who started to laugh straight away after hearing the news. I guess she didn’t realize I meant business…


----------



## mat55

vbergen said:


> Hello. Please help with this phrase:
> "*Pierwsza o moich planach dowiedziala sie Anna... zamarla dziewczyna... a mama odniej odrazu zaczela sie smiac... nie zdajac sobie sprawy z tego ze mysle o tym powaznie*..."
> 
> I don't unterstand at all  it is about a girl and a mother?
> Please help



I would like to add that "mama od niej" means "jej mama" (her mother). However, this is probably Silesian and even Polish people (not living in Silesia) often get it wrong.


----------



## fragile1

vbergen said:


> Hello. Please help with this phrase:
> "*Pierwsza o moich planach dowiedziala sie Anna... zamarla dziewczyna... a mama odniej odrazu zaczela sie smiac... nie zdajac sobie sprawy z tego ze mysle o tym powaznie*..."
> 
> I don't unterstand at all  it is about a girl and a mother?
> Please help


 

Please, make sure, that there is:
mama od niej or maybe
mama do niej


----------



## Christoforo

Piotr_WRF said:


> _Zamarła_ != _zmarła_. It certainly doesn't mean a dead girl.


 
Zamarła is not the same as zmarła.
Zamarła = she froze (became immobile), as if she were dead
zmarła=dead


----------



## mariasob7

"Zamarła" is a form of "zamrzeć". The word "zamrzeć" is explained for instance here:
sjp.pwn.pl/haslo.php?id=2543208


----------



## Christoforo

This word has already been explained in this thread.


----------



## mariasob7

Christoforo said:


> This word has already been explained in this thread.



Yes, I saw it, but it was not explained that "zamarła" is a form of "zamrzeć", which I think may be useful for anybody googling for the meaning of this word.


----------

